# Mold "stains" on roof sheathing found during inspection



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 Please go back and add your location to your profile.
Just go to quick links to edit.
It's very serious. And there's always a reason why it's happening.
No soffit vents.
No or not enough roof vents.
Dryer or bathroom vents not run all the way to an outside wall or the roof.
A real picture of your home and more info on what type venting your roof has would be a big help.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I suspect it's quite serious. First check all your bathroom exhaust fans and make sure they are properly vented. Then check the soffit vents to make sure they are open. Make sure the ridge vent is not blocked. Also on you exhaust vents make sure there the tubing hasn't come apart or is torn.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Really need a picture of your problem, not some picture off of the web. Please delete the posted picture and add the picture of your attic problem.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Location, details, photos, etc. All need to help you out effectively.


----------



## sloth1 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll post an actual photo when the Inspector emails me my report.

The attic's venting issue has been fixed so there is no evident moisture issues at the moment. 

I'll post the pics asap.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

sloth1 said:


> I'll post an actual photo when the Inspector emails me my report.
> 
> The attic's venting issue has been fixed so there is no evident moisture issues at the moment.
> 
> I'll post the pics asap.


So you do not even own the home. I take it that you are in the pre-signing process at this time. List everything that the Home Inspector finds wrong with this place, so that we can tell you either to run away from it very quick, or dig deeper on certain places, especially like the roof.

If it was me, I would go with the inspector, while they are there, and be up there with them, vs. just relying on their notes, so you can see first hand any issues, and also catch any that the HI misses.

Also a lot of places that they cannot see or miss, is at the edge, where the gutters are. There can be a lot of hidden rot at that point along the roof edge; also along the Sill & Rim area, where the first floor meets the crawlspace or basement. Plumbing is another issue that needs to be looked at, along with electrical and hvac.

Do not just concentrate on the roof, look at the big picture, if you are in the process of buying this place, and post an update on everything that is found during the inspection.


----------



## sloth1 (Oct 18, 2013)

2 Vent stacks have improper booting and the waste stack is covered in foil tape at the base, possibly 2 shingles missing near gutter system with possible exposed sheathing, and furnace exhaust is leaning but properly installed/booted. Recommends further evaluation.

I was present during the inspection and went halfway up the attic. The 2 pics he took are of moderate mold. There were spots that had heavy black "mold" stains and white mold "stains".


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You have serious issues with that structure. Walk away very quick. Do not sign anything, unless the seller is willing to fix any issues, including mold in the walls.

It may look all pretty outside, and freshly painted inside, but you have a huge can of worms with that place. If it was me doing the buy, I would go look for a different place, since this is a sellers market, with all of the inventory that is currently on the market.

The white is not mold, it is fungi/mildew growth. Still very bad and you do not have enough money in the world, for what is hidden behind walls, along with whatever else has been hacked, or not kept up.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Unless you get a smoking deal on the home and have the budget for a new roof, deck, etc. at a minimum, you need to be very careful with this home.


----------



## sloth1 (Oct 18, 2013)

I just want to add that the roof is most likely 5-10 years old (on the newer side), the insulation is new, and there is no "visible" mold on the drywall under the roof deck. There is no visible evidence of mold or water damage on walls or ceilings either.

It seems almost like a mold remediation and booting vent stacks fixes...

Is there something I should look at to make sure this isn't a deal breaker? I have $1000 into this house already that I will not get back if I walk away.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What do you mean that you are not going to get the $1000.00 back? Are you living there currently, looking to buy? Besides the roof decking being in terrible shape, due to moisture leaking up there most likely from the bathrooms, and getting trapped in there, due to insufficient circulation on the roof deck; what other issues did the Home Inspector point out as possible problems, that could be Money suckers?

How are the Windows & Doors? As in, do they leak air around them, are they rotted, is there a problem with them not closing properly? What about framing where the house meets the foundation? What about plumbing & hvac?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Earnest money deposit most likely.

You need to get someone that can give you the remediation costs to look at is as well as to confirm where the moisture is coming from.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

The usually spray it with dry ice. Then spray a white (whatever) so it won't come back. So get a price.


----------

